# Sid had twins!



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

Last night Sid had twins. She was so big, I just knew there would be 3, but I guess she just had extra fat!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

they are adorable! congrats!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

aaawwww, what cuteness. Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank y'all. I have worried myself sick. So glad they are here and seem to be healthy so far. One more doe to go and I can relax!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations! They are so cute!


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you all. I'm in love!! They are both girls, so I get to keep them!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

congrats on 2 cute doelings


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Double the cuteness! Congrats!!!


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

They are 10 days old. I love how they always lay together. This is their special corner.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

They're just precious. I love babies!


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you!! I'm pretty crazy about them!!


----------

